# Onix frameset for sale on ebay



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I just listed my 2007 blue Onix frameset on ebay. 57 frame, fork, headset , Syntace P6 seat post and front deraileur clamp. No reserve, starting at $899, buy it now at $999. I am ordering up a 2008 Orange Orca, so help a brother out, get a good deal and we will all be happy!!!!! Thanks y'all!!! I have no idea how to put a link there, but the title is Orbea Onix frameset and my user id is Homegrownfactory. It was just listed, so here is a good chance to get the frame you want!!!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is a picture in case anyone wants to see it!!!!!! Just over 200 miles on it!!!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I added the option of the auction to buy the complete bike. Equipped with Sram Force (compact cranks), White Industry H2 hubs , dt revo spokes and Velocity Aerohead rims. Listed the price at $2100 shipped complete. bike has just over 200 miles. In case some1 is interested!!!


----------

